# Going To "rest And Nest" In East Thetford Vermont



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

My darling wife and I will get to finally camp alone in the Outback







this weekend as DD doesn't want to go. We have never camped in Vermont and I am anxious to add Vermont to my "map". Anyone ever been here?? I usually use Woodalls, RV show literature, campground websites, rvparkreview.com and google earth to select a campground. We wanted to stay an hour or two from home and try a new state so this is what I ended up with... All the reviews look pretty good and the sites appear to be private and wooded... I will post a review in the appropriate forum when we get back.

Rest and Nest Campground has a slogan of the campground with elbow room. I really hope there is truth in advertising!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Is that anywhere near Lake Champlain??? I've always wanted to go there....

And WOO HOO on you and the wife alone in the Outback!







WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Is that anywhere near Lake Champlain??? I've always wanted to go there....
> 
> And WOO HOO on you and the wife alone in the Outback!
> 
> ...


No, it is on the Eastern side of Vermont, about half way up right off of I 91. We want to go to Champlain as well...

Alone time will be nice


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

hey I'm on Lake Champlain!! on an island in the middle of it as a matter of fact!! Russ enjoy your alone time!! and let us know we'be been thinking of checking it out in the fall. 
Jersey Girl google Champlain Adult Campground. It's not adult in the XXX sense. Just FYI. also Apple Island Resort . AIR is bigger, and has stuff to do. A couple of CG's in my town (Isle La Motte) but they are mostly seasonals. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

ember said:


> hey I'm on Lake Champlain!! on an island in the middle of it as a matter of fact!! Russ enjoy your alone time!! and let us know we'be been thinking of checking it out in the fall.
> Jersey Girl google Champlain Adult Campground. It's not adult in the XXX sense. Just FYI. also Apple Island Resort . AIR is bigger, and has stuff to do. A couple of CG's in my town (Isle La Motte) but they are mostly seasonals.
> TTFN
> Ember


Good Lord! Are any XXX?!?!







It's really nice, but they don't like kids...







.... Apple Island would be for us. Looking to go to Lake George sometime in early fall. Have you been??

Michele


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> hey I'm on Lake Champlain!! on an island in the middle of it as a matter of fact!! Russ enjoy your alone time!! and let us know we'be been thinking of checking it out in the fall.
> Jersey Girl google Champlain Adult Campground. It's not adult in the XXX sense. Just FYI. also Apple Island Resort . AIR is bigger, and has stuff to do. A couple of CG's in my town (Isle La Motte) but they are mostly seasonals.
> TTFN
> Ember


Good Lord! Are any XXX?!?!







It's really nice, but they don't like kids...







.... Apple Island would be for us. Looking to go to Lake George sometime in early fall. Have you been??

Michele
[/quote]

I don't know about the XXX kind!! We haven't been to Lake George, but I believe comments were made on here that it was pretty crowded. Ausable Chasm CG is close to Lake George and sounds like sites are a bit more spacious, but we haven't been there either. With no kids, we prefer the "road less traveled" variety of CG.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

_"Going To "rest And Nest" In East *Thetford* Vermont"_

Sounds like a real toilet!

//GET IT!?!?








///Yeah... I thought it was bad too!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> _"Going To "rest And Nest" In East *Thetford* Vermont"_
> 
> Sounds like a real toilet!
> 
> ...


Wow... I may have to cancel...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> hey I'm on Lake Champlain!! on an island in the middle of it as a matter of fact!! Russ enjoy your alone time!! and let us know we'be been thinking of checking it out in the fall.
> Jersey Girl google Champlain Adult Campground. It's not adult in the XXX sense. Just FYI. also Apple Island Resort . AIR is bigger, and has stuff to do. A couple of CG's in my town (Isle La Motte) but they are mostly seasonals.
> TTFN
> Ember


Good Lord! Are any XXX?!?!







It's really nice, but they don't like kids...







.... Apple Island would be for us. Looking to go to Lake George sometime in early fall. Have you been??

Michele
[/quote]

Erra there are some out there........... when looking for a campground in one Area............We found a "Guys Campsite" if you know what i mean, their website has been sent to many of my Camping friends as a suggestion for them to try out ........... LOL

That campground has been the brunt of many of jokes.............. to see their photo sections and Parades................well its just to funny.......


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

clarkely said:


> hey I'm on Lake Champlain!! on an island in the middle of it as a matter of fact!! Russ enjoy your alone time!! and let us know we'be been thinking of checking it out in the fall.
> Jersey Girl google Champlain Adult Campground. It's not adult in the XXX sense. Just FYI. also Apple Island Resort . AIR is bigger, and has stuff to do. A couple of CG's in my town (Isle La Motte) but they are mostly seasonals.
> TTFN
> Ember


Good Lord! Are any XXX?!?!







It's really nice, but they don't like kids...







.... Apple Island would be for us. Looking to go to Lake George sometime in early fall. Have you been??

Michele
[/quote]

Erra there are some out there........... when looking for a campground in one Area............We found a "Guys Campsite" if you know what i mean, their website has been sent to many of my Camping friends as a suggestion for them to try out ........... LOL

That campground has been the brunt of many of jokes.............. to see their photo sections and Parades................well its just to funny.......
[/quote]
Photo section for Rest and Nest, or the "guys Campsite"??


----------

